# Unbiased opinion on Beavertail BT3



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Can anyone share their experience with this boat? Draft, speed etc

Thanks


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

I had a Vegeance for little over a year wich is the same hull with a different cap.
The way those boat rides in the chop is by far one of my favorite skiff I ever been in it.
The draft with the F70 was about 8.5 inc with 2 people and gear and as far as speed the most I ever got was 35 mph .
The folks over at BT/Aeon are very nice and Liz is wonderful to work with.
Hope this help 
Good luck


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

What are the differences in the cap? I can't tell from their website.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

The cap on the BT3 is slightly wider than the one on the older Vengeance and incorporates a small lip that serves as an extra spray rail. That's part of what makes it the driest 18' skiff out there. 

The BT3 is also a bit lighter so its draft with an F70 is about 7 1/2" and I've seen a 36mph top speed with mine. You can add about 10mph to that if you bump the power up to a 115.

You can easily compare the BT3 to the Maverick HPX18 or the HB Marquesa, (I have friends who own both and have spent plenty of time fishing those skiffs.) The Mav and HB are faster and rated for higher horsepower since they have more deadrise at the stern. They'll also draft about an inch or so more than the BT3. All three are dead silent and easy to pole but the BT is the most stable.


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a non liner version of the bt3 and it is extremely dry. It's a 6.5 to 7 inch draft boat.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thought this was a Unbiased opinion thread? Surely the opinion from someone who works for BT would be biased. Especially after all of those spectacular claims 

Take a spin on one and decide your own fate Casa. That's about as unbiased as you will get...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I welcome the employees opinion. He certainly did not bash any other makes.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> I welcome the employees opinion. He certainly did not bash any other makes.


Although I agree with you capn, the OP specifically asked for unbiased opinions. Doesn't get any clearer than that...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's replies. There has been a bt3 on boat trader for a long time now. It's a good looking boat. Not crazy about the engine though.


----------



## FishASalt (May 1, 2013)

I've got a BTV which is same hull and slightly different cap and layout. Agree with comment re running in chop, very impressive. Poles easily. I've got 90 Etec and haven't seen 35 but also don't run for speed so it might get there. Will and Elizabeth very good to work with.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Thought this was a Unbiased opinion thread? Surely the opinion from someone who works for BT would be biased. Especially after all of those spectacular claims
> 
> Take a spin on one and decide your own fate Casa. That's about as unbiased as you will get...


Cappy McKee sound pretty damn unbiased to me on this post..  

Casa, if that skiff is anywhere near you, take a test drive and decide for yourself..  You'll get 10 different opines from 10 different asshats on this forum..

I'm probably one of them! ;D


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Although you asked about the BT3, I am picking up a BTV this week (which is the same hull, but different cap layout)-- I will give real numbers after I get to run the boat. Etec 115, trolling motor and power pole for you to guesstimate the weight.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the only way to get an unbiased opinion is to have someone that has not heard of, been on or own(ed) a boat test one and come back with an opinion.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

You need to run the boat to see for yourself. The hull is awesome - to me. It has a virtually flat back with a lot of vee up front - cuts the chop great, goes really skinny considering how good it is in rough water - but - it runs rather flat - doesn't "air out" as much as hulls with vee all the way to the stern - just a little different feel. You really use the vee to cut through the chop rather than attempting to run on top of it. Boat is super stable (crazy stable) as it is virtually a flat back. I had a vengeance and just ordered a new BTV - so I like it - you need to run it to see if you do as well. To me, there isn't another hull I'd rather have as a compromise (and they are all compromises).


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have no hands on experience with beavertail, but their customers seem to really like them which says a lot. They also seem to be the lowest priced vs. other skiffs in their class and have a reputation for a quality build and good customer service. Get whatever boat does the job for you, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Here goes
These are my real numbers 
I weigh 220
22 gallons of fuel on board
3 batteries with on-board charger
Trolling motor
Power pole 
ETEC 115

Floating in 9.5 inches
Top speed on gps 39.8 ( maybe possible to get a bit faster with a bit more play on the plate and tabs)

Very pleased with the construction and ease of access to all pumps, filters and electrical areas.


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

Owned a 2012 BT3 with 90 ETEC, Power Pole and heavy cup CrossRoad 3 blade for whole shot.

Draft - 9.5" -10" with myself and one passenger plus 15 gal fuel.
Top Speed - 32: Could have pushed 4 or so more mph with conventional prop. 

Pros - as said handles chop well and very dry
Cons - Draft, heavy, harder to Pole than many other skiffs. No local warranty repair other than single Beavertail shop in Florida.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> > I welcome the employees opinion. He certainly did not bash any other makes.
> 
> 
> Although I agree with you capn, the OP specifically asked for unbiased opinions. Doesn't get any clearer than that...


Always looking to stir that pot, aren't ya?  We get it man, you are anti-beavertail.  Add that to your sig and just get it out of the way.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > > I welcome the employees opinion. He certainly did not bash any other makes.
> >
> >
> > Although I agree with you capn, the OP specifically asked for unbiased opinions. Doesn't get any clearer than that...
> ...


Great idea Coconut! Maybe it will be something really catchy. Kind of like your sig  ;D

It also doesn't take a Harvard Grad to realize that a Rep for a builder telling you about the brand is about as unbiased as the Col. Sanders promoting his chicken...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I read McKee's post and I find it unbiased. He said good things about Maverick and HB.

Also, asking for an unbiased opinion on this board is like asking a politician for an unbiased opinion. Ain't gonna happen. Objective advice is a different story. I found his post very objective.

For the record, I love HB boats. I nearly bought one instead of my B2.

My sig is not a knock on HB - it's on people, specifically one person, who are brand snobs. If that guy wasn't with his grand kid his a$$ would have ended up in the drink. Word for word what he said is in my sig, but the way he said was condescending, all while counting out hundreds to pay the guide who was taking his grandkid out to fish.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> all while counting out hundreds to pay the guide.


Just curious: Did the guide have a HB?

....and that's not a biased question....all guides cost and take hundreds.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xofht6gYfGM#t=616

BT3 in action.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> > all while counting out hundreds to pay the guide.
> 
> 
> Just curious: Did the guide have a HB?
> ...


Yep, he did.  An older one.  The Grandfather was on the young side - not a real old guy.  When you are that old, you can be grumpy.  He hadn't earned that right yet.  

I told him I had three boats, actually four, to which he responded "Oh, now he has four boats!"

I then shrugged it off and told him to have a good day on the water - you know, kill them with kindness.  At this time my brother walks up to hear the exchange.

The guy responds "I hope it blows all day long."

My brother gets in the boat, we depart, and he asked me what was wrong with that guy.  Told him the whole story.  My brother responded with "Really?  That a$$hole said that?  Let's go back and beat his a$$."

Of course, he was joking, but man, I couldn't believe it.  Still make that joke from time to time when we launch.

Back on topic...

In that video, you can see draft at 4:20 coming off plane, than on pole at 6:45.  The shot at 6:45 shows some pretty impressive draft.


----------

